# Emotive LPs of CM



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What are some of your favorite, highly emotive, LPs of classical music?


As I just mentioned in another thread, I adore the Chopin Nocturne set by Ivan Moravec.

:tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Glenn Gould's 1981 Goldberg Variations.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Certainly emotive is a subjective appraisal, but there is a consensus as to what the term means, so go by that! Cheers!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Not sure what "emotive" means here, but there are quite a few "classical" discs that present emotional highs and lows both musically and sonically.

Here is a handful of my favorites in my collection:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Just a few, pics will show up,, network error


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks guys! I'll try some of those picks out!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What a voice on that IM ABENDROT!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

He did Beethoven also.:angel:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> He did Beethoven also.:angel:


I think I prefer this one! Thanks Roger.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Schubert's D.956 String Quintet by Emerson SQ and Mtislav Rostropovich ... DG

Schubert's Winterreise by Dietrich Fischer Dieskau and Alfred Brendel 

Dmitri Shostakovich 10th Symphony , 2 recordings here 1973 Moscow Philh SO / Kiril Kondrashin and the 1976 Leningrad PO / Yevgeni Mravinsky both Warner


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

HerbertNorman said:


> Schubert's D.956 String Quintet by Emerson SQ and Mtislav Rostropovich ... DG
> 
> Schubert's Winterreise by Dietrich Fischer Dieskau and Alfred Brendel
> 
> Dmitri Shostakovich 10th Symphony , 2 recordings here 1973 Moscow Philh SO / Kiril Kondrashin and the 1976 Leningrad PO / Yevgeni Mravinsky both Warner


I love chamber music, so that SQ by Schubert was excellent. Still finishing it up, I'll listen to your other suggestions a bit later!


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

'Emotive'.....not sure exactly what you mean in this context but I do know that the final movements of Schumann's 2nd and Nielsen's 3rd really do 'pick me up' ( always) and bring a smile to my face.

while the slow (slow) second movement of both Beethoven's 4th and Myaskovsky's 27th will always encourage a sense of reflective 'nostalgie' no matter where and when I might listen to them.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

HerbertNorman said:


> Schubert's D.956 String Quintet by Emerson SQ and Mtislav Rostropovich ... DG
> 
> Schubert's Winterreise by Dietrich Fischer Dieskau and Alfred Brendel
> 
> Dmitri Shostakovich 10th Symphony , 2 recordings here 1973 Moscow Philh SO / Kiril Kondrashin and the 1976 Leningrad PO / Yevgeni Mravinsky both Warner


Holy moly. That Shosy-10 is absolutely phenomenal. I had never heard the work before, I listened to the second version you posted.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jim prideaux said:


> 'Emotive'.....not sure exactly what you mean in this context but I do know that the final movements of Schumann's 2nd and Nielsen's 3rd really do 'pick me up' ( always) and bring a smile to my face.
> 
> while the slow (slow) second movement of both Beethoven's 4th and Myaskovsky's 27th will always encourage a sense of reflective 'nostalgie' no matter where and when I might listen to them.


The Schumann was my favorite, and it was nice to revisit the Beethoven.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Except the Goerne/Lisiecki recording, I would say all the album covers presented here should also be posted in the thread <horrible album covers>.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

I always thought this is:


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

The first album that came to mind for me was this one:









The Metamorphosen here sounds like a lament for the end of the world. Intensely emotive.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

This one should be on the list too


----------

